# Overview: ELECTRO CITY by Sample Logic



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 26, 2017)

*
ELECTRO CITY by Sample Logic Overview*






Sample Logic launched ELECTRO CITY (Affiliate Link)

ELECTRO CITY is a compelling musical sequencing and effects powerhouse.ELECTRO CITY was made for all forms of electronic music creation. ELECTRO CITY makes creating and producing electronic music an simpler task. With the library, you can design countless rhythmic progressions, grooves, melodic expressions and beat loops. You can stack single layers of sound and add insane and artistic audio effects processing in the provided engine.



Features & Requirements:


Over 1,800 sound presets, with a limitless number of combinations
Four loop core engine
Hot-swappable effects chain technology
Fully “randomizable” interface for instant inspiration
Dozens of customizable effects presets
Native Instruments’ NKS® and MASCHINE ready
Requires Kontakt 5 Player (free) or Kontakt 5 (sold separately) Version 5.6.8 or higher
1.75 GB free disk space for ELECTRO CITY
There is also an option to buy the RHYTHMOLOGY & ELECTRO CITY Bundle which includes the earlier released RHYTHMOLOGY (See below)



All links in this article are Affiliate links.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 26, 2017)

I watched the walk through. From what I can tell there's nothing really new here from the first one Rhythmology other than a few extra loops.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 27, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I watched the walk through. From what I can tell there's nothing really new here from the first one Rhythmology other than a few extra loops.



Yes, the engine is the same, I am really glad that Sample Logic did use the same engine as in Rhythmology. So I do not have to learn a new interface and be quicker with results. And yes ELECTRO CITY is all new content for me more dance orientated. I played some included presets and got my partner to smile and the kids to dance a bit.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 30, 2017)

Electro City by Sample Logic Overview
Preset play-through: Ambient, Chill, and Slow 

(For Jon)


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks again.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 4, 2017)

Sample Logic intro price comes to an end for ELECTRO CITY (Affiliate Link)and the RHYTHMOLOGY & ELECTRO CITY Bundle. I was contacted by several happy buyers of ELECTRO CITY who have been impressed by the sounds and quality.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 2, 2017)

As per request some slower patches that are available in Electro City


----------

